# Tortoise Wanted



## sweat044 (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi Everyone.

So my 7 year old daughter has decided that she wants a tortoise. She has been doing tons of research and has made a list of things to do daily so her tortoise will be happy. She was watching the Discovery Channel and they showed tortoises and her eyes lit up. It was the biggest smile that I have seen since her mother passed away. I am looking to adopt one or whatever it takes. I have looked around but I live in Colorado Springs and they are hard to find. Please if you can help I would greatly appreciate it and I will send pictures of her with the tortoise.


----------



## Baoh (Aug 24, 2011)

What kind does she/you want?


----------



## sweat044 (Aug 24, 2011)

Baoh said:


> What kind does she/you want?



The show we watched was about sulcatas. She has been researching those, Russians, leopards. She doesn't care. She loves them all....


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 24, 2011)

Have you checked out the Colorado reptile rescue?


----------



## sweat044 (Aug 25, 2011)

Yes I have checked the Colorado reptile rescue. They deal with mainly box turtles. They had a sulcata and I showed them pictures of my indoor and outdoor enclosure but they stated that they wanted it to go to a warmer state. Very disapointing. That is why I am asking for help throughout the United States.


----------



## Baoh (Aug 25, 2011)

There are plenty available to purchase on this site as well as on Kingsnake.


----------



## sweat044 (Aug 26, 2011)

I am still desperatly searching for a Russian. I can't find one that isn't going to break the bank. I have looked at every site, every post and still empty handed. Please anyone help me out here.


----------



## HipsterTorts (Aug 26, 2011)

I'd check craigslist, I usually see Russians more then any other tortoise on there.


----------



## Baoh (Aug 26, 2011)

How can one afford care if one cannot afford the animal's price?


----------



## sweat044 (Aug 26, 2011)

I spent a lot of money building the indoor enclosure and the outdoor enclosure and getting all the supplies needed to get it going. I have the food needed for the Russian already and have money set aside for the first vet exam. I looked at Craigslist but none avaliable near Colorado Springs. I found a lot in CA but the people will not ship them. Hope that answers the questions.

I have to say that I have met some really amazing people on this board and those people know who I am talking about. But I have also come across people that I guess think that I am looking for a handout. It is a tough situation that I have been faced with and if anyone would like to switch places for a day by all means we can. Yes many say well your wife died and death happens daily. Yes you are correct but the pain that my 7 year old has dealt with is more than I could imagine in the 32 years I have been alive. We did not have life insurance and believe me that was a tough lesson to learn, funeral costs are outrageous these days. Let me share something with you all and then you can judge. I am a single father who not only lost his wife but also and unborn child that day. Am I looking for sympathy no all I am doing is looking for something to make my wonderful daughter smile. If you are a parent I know you can relate. Sorry I will get off my soap dish now but it seems like people think I am scum and looking for something for nothing, I am not that kind of person.


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 26, 2011)

Aw-w, Chad...I'm so sorry. Please bear in mind that the printed word looks way more aggressive than the spoken word. I'm sure no one looks down on you for trying to save some money on the tortoise's purchase. It was just a gentle reminder that there are other costs involved.

I hope you find your tortoise. There are a lot of them out there needing a good home.

How about a box turtle? They are every bit as social and humanized as a Russian tortoise. Didn't Jacqui or someone say they saw box turtles at the reptile rescue site?


----------



## HipsterTorts (Aug 26, 2011)

Hey Chad,
I found a few places you may be able to get a Russian from. I'll pm you the links right now


----------



## sweat044 (Aug 26, 2011)

Yeah they had a lot of box turtles at the rescue in Colorado. I contacted them about some of them but they stated that the website hasn't been updated and as of now they just have red-ear sliders. I am in touch with another rescue here in Colorado but the guy stated that they are in their observation period and to check back. I also submitted an adoption request to The Turtle Rescue of Long Island. Just waiting for a response. Keep your fingers crossed. I am looking at adoption rather than purchase because I kinda like the underdog.


----------



## natty01 (Aug 26, 2011)

im sorry to hear of your losses i hope you find a tortoise very soon and that it will bring some light into both your lives xxx






sweat044 said:


> I spent a lot of money building the indoor enclosure and the outdoor enclosure and getting all the supplies needed to get it going. I have the food needed for the Russian already and have money set aside for the first vet exam. I looked at Craigslist but none avaliable near Colorado Springs. I found a lot in CA but the people will not ship them. Hope that answers the questions.
> 
> I have to say that I have met some really amazing people on this board and those people know who I am talking about. But I have also come across people that I guess think that I am looking for a handout. It is a tough situation that I have been faced with and if anyone would like to switch places for a day by all means we can. Yes many say well your wife died and death happens daily. Yes you are correct but the pain that my 7 year old has dealt with is more than I could imagine in the 32 years I have been alive. We did not have life insurance and believe me that was a tough lesson to learn, funeral costs are outrageous these days. Let me share something with you all and then you can judge. I am a single father who not only lost his wife but also and unborn child that day. Am I looking for sympathy no all I am doing is looking for something to make my wonderful daughter smile. If you are a parent I know you can relate. Sorry I will get off my soap dish now but it seems like people think I am scum and looking for something for nothing, I am not that kind of person.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Aug 26, 2011)

Chad, please accept my condolences in the death of your wife and unborn child. What a horrible pain to live thru.

I will use my experience to suggest to you that you get a box turtle for your daughter first.
They are extremely personable and easy to care for. Then after the experience of caring for a box turtle and learning about reptiles, then *maybe* your daughter will be ready for a Sulcata. Please do a search and read my Bob stories. They are written to be funny and make everyone smile, but read thru the humor to see just exactly the care needed for someone like Bob. I am an experienced old lady and still Bob is a lot for me to handle, I simply cannot imagine a small child trying to raise him. He is trouble on 4 legs, and while I have made my stories funny, imagine what would happen if he were to escape when your daughter was home alone. How would she get him back in his pen? He would never escape from your pen you say? Don't count on that sir. I had a solid cedar fence built for Bob for $800 and he has escaped 3 times. Someone left the gate unlatched and Bob's 'gatedar' kicked in and he pulled (yes, a tortoise pulled) on it and out he went...up 7 stairs, across the deck, down 5 stairs and out into the street. If your daughter was home alone there's no way she could get him back into his pen. Do you understand the point I am trying to make? Please get a box turtle for her first and let her get used to caring for him...Sulcata need an experienced handler, so a box turtle would be the perfect way for her to start out. They are fun, have great personalities and are easy to care for. That would be much better than getting a Sulcata. Everybody wants a Sulcata, but they are expensive to set up, are stubborn bulldozers to live with, and cause a lot of expense and trouble. Bob just did $1500 worth of damage to his shed. Please take my suggestion and read my Bob stories, then get a box turtle...

Hey natty01...I have 2 sugar gliders, they are such fun!


----------



## sweat044 (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks everyone for all the condolences. I just wanted to explain the situation because I had some people that thought I was looking for something for free. I just wanted to clear the air and explain everything to everyone. So that everyone could get a better understanding of what was going on in my life.


----------



## Nay (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi there, just saw this, pretty far, but maybe you guys can work something out.
There are lots of these kind of ads near me, it's hard not to go get them all!!.
Let me know, maybe I can help if this doesn't pan out.

http://providence.craigslist.org/grd/2529271017.html

(Please note, this is just a repost.)
Nay

another ad...

http://newlondon.craigslist.org/grd/2499612430.html


----------



## Baoh (Aug 26, 2011)

Understandable. Unfortunately, I currently have no Russians I could give you.


----------



## wrmitchell22 (Aug 26, 2011)

Have you had any luck finding a tort yet? 

Have you tried this guy
http://denver.craigslist.org/pet/2558672933.html


----------



## sweat044 (Aug 27, 2011)

Yeah I have. He won't email me back. He said he had it. I asked if I could come look at it and that was a week ago.

Hey. Thanks for the info. Neither would ship the Russians. I'm back to square one....




Nay said:


> Hi there, just saw this, pretty far, but maybe you guys can work something out.
> There are lots of these kind of ads near me, it's hard not to go get them all!!.
> Let me know, maybe I can help if this doesn't pan out.
> 
> ...


----------



## lvstorts (Aug 27, 2011)

HI,
I may be able to help you out. I sent you a personal message.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Aug 27, 2011)

I am just reading this thread for the first time. I am so terribly sorry for the loss of your wife and baby. I am sorry I cannot help you find a russian tortoise but I wish you all the best in life and your search and hope you stick around even after you get one.


----------



## sweat044 (Aug 28, 2011)

I am sticking around for a long time. Like I said I've met some great people on this board.


----------



## Torty Mom (Aug 28, 2011)

I second what Erin said. I am soooo sorry for the losses you have suffered. You have a bunch of new friends here!! Hang in there we are here for you. If you can't find anything, when it gets cooler maybe I can send you one from our Cttc club. Last I heard we had some box turtles not sure what kind. I'll ask. I'll also check with my son to see if he wants to part with his. We have an ornate box turtle male named Rusty. No promises, just a few ideas.  Glad you found TFO!


----------



## sweat044 (Aug 29, 2011)

HI Everyone. I am happy to announce that we are getting a new addition to our family. Thanks to lvstorts and her kindness we are adopting Rigby he is a 4 year old Leopard Tortoise. We are overcome with joy and my daughter just can't stop smiling. It truly melts my heart. I am so thankful that someone took the time to really get to know me and my wonderful daughter and she is allowing us to accept a great animal into our house. Terese you are one in a million I can't explain in words what a wonderful person you are to do such a great thing for my daughter. Thanks everyone for the help and really making things a little eaisier on us.


----------



## natty01 (Aug 29, 2011)

congratulations ! id really love to see some smiley happy pictures of your daughter and her new pet . 





sweat044 said:


> HI Everyone. I am happy to announce that we are getting a new addition to our family. Thanks to lvstorts and her kindness we are adopting Rigby he is a 4 year old Leopard Tortoise. We are overcome with joy and my daughter just can't stop smiling. It truly melts my heart. I am so thankful that someone took the time to really get to know me and my wonderful daughter and she is allowing us to accept a great animal into our house. Terese you are one in a million I can't explain in words what a wonderful person you are to do such a great thing for my daughter. Thanks everyone for the help and really making things a little eaisier on us.


----------



## sweat044 (Aug 29, 2011)

Once he arrives believe me I will be more than happy to share. I want everyone to see how happy she is and what a great thing a stranger did for us. It is truly amazing....




natty01 said:


> congratulations ! id really love to see some smiley happy pictures of your daughter and her new pet .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dmarcus (Aug 29, 2011)

Congrats and Terese is awesome for helping you and your daughter with this...


----------



## cemmons12 (Aug 29, 2011)

Congrats, cant wait to see your pictures. I wish you luck in the future!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Aug 30, 2011)

sweat044 said:


> HI Everyone. I am happy to announce that we are getting a new addition to our family. Thanks to lvstorts and her kindness we are adopting Rigby he is a 4 year old Leopard Tortoise. We are overcome with joy and my daughter just can't stop smiling. It truly melts my heart. I am so thankful that someone took the time to really get to know me and my wonderful daughter and she is allowing us to accept a great animal into our house. Terese you are one in a million I can't explain in words what a wonderful person you are to do such a great thing for my daughter. Thanks everyone for the help and really making things a little eaisier on us.



That is really wonderful!! I cannot wait to see pics!!


----------

